# Killer Angels:Chapter 3



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

The Orks were coming on like a green tide, their battle cries drowning out the sound all around them. The Titans strode over the trenches and began firing away at their enemies, blasting massive craters in the Ork horde. Ork Fighta Bommas swarmed overhead and began opening fire on the infantry forces below, a well placed shot from an Imperial Guard Baneblade annihilated one of the ships and it crashed to the ground, cutting a deep trench as it came to a violent stop. Bailean stood, slightly confused as to what was happening, the men around him doing the same. Eventually a voice called out, 
“To the line!” and the men began to follow the advancing army and began to fire at will, their squad structure having collapsed long ago. Bailean dialed in on his Blood Angels and managed to track them down. The ten squads of 4th company and the three squads from the 1st Company stood waiting for his orders, the tanks and war machines revving their engines behind them.
“Form up and charge, Terminator squad Velas, get in that Land Raider Crusader, were going to move and move fast.” The men nodded in assent and began to make their way for their respective transport vehicles. Bailean nad his Honor Guard hopped inside a Terminus Ultra Land Raider and felt as its treads began to propel the vehicle forwards. Bailean felt the tank take hit after hit, its thick armor protecting it from any enemy attack. Eventually, after a few agonizing moments, the hatches opened and the Honor Guard leapt from the tank, their guns blazing. Bailean saw the line of Guardsmen letting loose a wall of Las fire and dozens of artillery shells exploding as they slammed into the Ork line, sending corpses flying.
Bailean looked to his left and right and saw other transport vehicles of the Imperial Guard and Space Marines deploying their loads into the maelstrom of battle. Bailean drew his Power Sword and ran towards the Orks his sword raised above his head, howling with rage. He reached for his pistol but remembered that he had lost it a while back so he unclipped a grenade and pulled the pin out and lobbed it into a mass of screaming Orks, the grenade went off and Bailean saw bits of Ork go flying in all directions. Bailean felt a bullet from an Ork gun bounce off his armor as it slammed into his left shoulder. He cringed as the breath was forced out of him but he continued to charge. In seconds he reached the Ork line and swung his sword in a mighty arc, blood spraying across his front as he slashed two Orks across the chest, their bodies exploding with the power of the sword. Another Ork leapt at him but he side stepped and slammed his fist into the side of the creatures head. His Honor Guard were blasting away a path in the Ork line, slaying any who came before them. Bailean turned to them and said,
“With me Brothers!” the Honor Guard moved towards Bailean pumping lead all the while. When the six of them had regrouped, Bailean signaled for them to hold their position,
“We will remain here until more of our brethren have come forwards.” The small band of Astartes formed a semi-circle and started firing. Bailean having no gun, picked up a bolt pistol from a fallen Iron Centurion and fired. The bolt round slammed hard into an Ork chest, the combined momentum of the Ork and the bolt send the Ork into a backflip. An Ork leapt at Brother Callis, one of Bailean’s Honor Guard and swung it’s large axe. The axe connected with Callis’ left shoulder and his arm fell off. He turned to the Ork and blasted it in the face with his remaining bolt pistol. His blood was pooling on the ground, but his body soon stopped the bleeding.
“Brother Callis!” called Bailean over the din of battle, “are you all right?”
“Fine Captain!” answered Callis, “Ill be fine” Bailean nodded and continued to blast into the ranks of Orks.
A large pack of Orks came running towards the Honor Guard howling and bellowing, their misplaced shots missing the band of Marines by miles. Bailean aimed his weapon and fired of four rounds. Each shot crashed into and Ork, the force of the blow tearing away limbs and decapitating the monsters. Despite the amount of fire the five of them were laying down, the Orks continued to flow towards them. Then as Bailean began to reload his bolt pistol, an explosion sent the nearing Orks spiraling into the air, their cries of pain barely heard above the din of battle. Bailean turned around and saw the smoking barrel of a Baneblade Battle Cannon. The tank plowed forwards, its array of guns firing constantly. All around him their allied forces were massing at the Ork line, their guns blazing, Bailean saw his Terminator squad only feet away and called to them. The Sergeant motioned for them to make their way to Bailean and they began hacking a bloody swathe through the ranks of Orks. When the Terminators reached them the Sergeant, Brother Venal said,
“By Sangunius Captain, what is it you desire?”
“Follow me Sergeant.”
“Ay Captain.”
“For Sangunius!” Bailean bellowed over the sounds of battle,
“For Sangunius!” replied his men and the fifteen of them surged forwards, their weapons raised. Bailean and his men met a charging pack of Orks head on and a brutal melee ensued. Bailean ran the first Ork he met through with his sword. Before he could pull it out, another Ork climbed over the body and swung its axe at him, Bailean barely side stepped the blow and he raised his fist and slammed it into the Ork’s chest. The Ork was winded so Bailean took the opportunity and grabbed its arm, twisted it shaprly, he felt the bone snap under the tension and the Ork screamed in pain. Bailean then kicked the Ork in the shin and he felt,yet again the bone break. He threw the Ork to the ground and pulled his sword from the first Ork. He leapt over the bodies of his foes and rejoined the attack just as an Ork beheaded Brother Callis. Bailean cried with rage and swung his sword at the Ork. The Sword cut through the Orks back and severed it’s spine. Bailean stood up and felt several Ork rounds slam into his armor, one on his shoulder and another into his chest. The bullets dented the armor, but neither managed to wound him. He saw where the firing had came form and saw a large group of Orks toting massive guns that were cutting into the ranks of Imperial forces.
“To me Brothers!” he called to the surrounding Blood Angels. The men of his honor guard and the Terminator squad fought their way to him and he yelled,
“Take those gunners! They’ll cut us to pieces!” his brothers nodded and they began to make their way slowly to the Ork machine gunners. When they finaly managed to break free of the confusion, two of the Terminators and another member of Bailean’s honor guard had been killed. Bailean ran the short distance to the Orks with his men in close pursuit. He swung his Power Sword with one hand and cut off the arms of an Ork, blood flowing. Another Ork whipped its gun around towards Bailean and opened fire. The burst of bullets largely missed or bounced off his armor, but a bullet hit his left wrist and his hand exploded in a burst of red blood. Bailean cried out in pain and stumbled to his knees. He cringed and inhaled through his teeth, the flow of blood already slowing down as enhanced body clotted the wound at super natural speed. He shakily stood up and ran forwards, his sword raised. He lashed out at a pair of Orks and with a few quick strokes he disemboweled them. He felt the men around him converge on the Orks as well and he saw one of his honor guard go down as a bullet slammed into his face, tearing apart adamantine, flesh and bone. Bailean rammed his Sword through the chest of another Ork just as the Ork next to him exploded as a Terminator slammed his power fist into its gut. 
The Orks, faced by the quick ferocity of the charge, broke and began to fall back. Bailean called,
“Open fire!” the Astartes around him raised their guns and began to unload into the Orks, in a few moments, the greenskins had dropped in a spray of blood. Bailean then turned to his men and looked around; they were on top of a hill separated from the rest of the fighting by a line of barricades and tank traps. Bailean didn’t remember being so far away from the rest of the army. Then he saw the trail of bodies going back towards the Imperial lines. The Orks were pushing the Imperial line back through sheer weight of numbers, but the Guardsmen and the other Astartes weren’t giving in easily. They were making the Orks pay for every inch of ground given. Bailean directed his men towards the faltering line, and they began to move quickly towards the struggling warriors. 
The sheer scale of the battle had increased drastically, now the Titans and other great war machines were laying waste to all those before them. The Ork Stompas and their massive, half finished tanks were cutting swathes through the Imperial lines, and a massive air battle was taking place over head between the Ork Fighta Bommas, Space Marine Thunderhwaks and Stormbirds and Imperial Thunderbolts. But the Orks had the upperhand, they outnumbered the Imperail forces at least six to one now and they had fresh troops. Bailean quickened his pace as he saw a Warhound Titan bring down an Ork Stompa with a massive blast from its massive plasma cannon. The Stompa went up in a ball of flame and sent shards of metal in every direction. The Titan stepped over the wreckage of the Stompa but as it began searching for another target, an Ork cannon blasted away the right leg of the Titan and the Titan careened over. As it slammed into the ground, it sent up a massive dust cloud that blanketed everything. 
“Hit the deck!” cried one of the men following Bailean. Bailean looked up and saw a Fighta Bomma spiraling towards them, its wings burning. Bailean Sprinted as fast as he could and seconds later he heard the plane crash into the ground. The battle was going ill for the Imperial forces he knew, but he was behind the enemy lines and too far away to be of much help. Then it hit him, they could take this opportunity to dismantle the Ork artillery. 
“Brothers, turn around” said Bailean quickly. The men looked at him and he could feel their uncertainty.
“The battle is ahead of us Captain” said a Terminator.
“Of course it is, and it’s going badly, so we need to do something to turn the tide.” He directed them towards a clump of looted Imperial Basilisks that were pounding the soldiers of the Imperium. They snuck along the sides of dirt mounds and behind barricades trying to keep themselves out of sight of the artillery and soon enough, they were within twenty meters of three Basilisks. Bailean Stood up and directing his brothers with his sword, charged the tanks. They bridged the gap quickly and before the Ork gunners noticed, they had destryoed one of the tanks. The next tank went up in a burst of hot gel as Brother Rees lobbed a melta bomb onto the gun platform. The third battery wasn’t as easy, by now the Orks had bcome aware of their presence and were taking cover behind the make shitf walls the tanks gunners had put up. Bailean grabbed a Krak greneade from his belt, pulled the pin and lobbed the grenade towards the tank.
“That seems a little brutal doesn’t it Captain?” said Brother Kratos, turning to face the captain, the glint of his giant terminator armor catching Bailean in the eye for a moment. The grenade went off and the left wall of the tank exploded. Bailean heard the howl of pain and ran forward, opening up with his bolter as he charged.
“Not at all Brother Kratos, not at all.” Bailean reached the smoking tank to find both of the Ork drivers dead, one had been killed brutally by the great explosion and the other had been ripped to pieces by bolter fire.
“Good, their dead.” Bailean commented, “Lets get the next group.” The group of Marines moved around the battle field, destroying the vehicles or killing the crewmen. Eventually they found themselves faced with a massive Ork hybrid artillery weapon. It lloked like somebody had given a garbadge dumb an engine and had placed it in a war zone. It was built using what resembled the body of an Imperial Baneblade, scraps of metal clearly from scrapped vehicles and weapons. The guns looked like they were about to fall off and there were at least thirty Orks crawling around the hull, trying to get the cobbled heap to move. Bailean chuckled to himself as he realized the tank had no treads or wheels. 
“What are we going to do Captain?” asked Brother Velan, one of the remaining Honor Guard.
“Im not sure. It doesn’t look like it can move right now considering it has no treads, but those guns look like they could cause us some trouble.” Brother Sergeant Venal came forwards and said in his low, gruff voice, 
“Me and my brothers will take care of it Captain.” 
“Are you sure seargent? There are a lot of guns on that thing”
“It will be done Captain.”
“Alright, well cover you, go on my signal.” Venal nodded and gathered his men around him.
“Form the hammerhand formation” he said and they immediately formed a block shape, squeezing their bodies together as close as their bulky armor would allow them. 
“Now brothers, for the Emperor!” the eight terminators charged, their bulky armor restricting their charge to no more than a fast walk. Bailean sheathed his sword and picked up a gun that had been cast aside by an Ork warrior. He pulled the trigger and he felt the click of an empty magazine. He cast the weapon aside and drew his sword again, frustrated by his lack of a ranged weapon. 
The Terminators began to open fire and several of the Orks exploded in a burst of blood, and toppled over. After the initial salvo of fire the Orks had recovered what senses they had and began to return fire, their shots harmlessly bouncing off the thick tactical dreadnaught armor worn by the terminators of Mortis squad. Several more of the Orks dropped as the terminators fired again, their bodies knocked back by the shock of the rounds. Mortis squad now reached the tank and began to dismantle it with heavy blows from their power fists; Bailean took his que and bellowed, 
“In the name of Sangunius!” and he charged, his sword raised above his head. Brothers Rees and Curze followed his lead and ran after him, adding their cries to the sound of battle. Bailean saw the terminators tear a hole in the wall and began firing into the house sized vehicle. Bailean soon found himself standing beside Venal. Bailean said,
“Brother, you and your men keep the Orks occupied out here, my squad and I will enter the tank and take on the crewmen.”
“Yes Captain.”
“The Emperor protects.”
“Indeed he does Captain.” Bailean and his two remaining Honor Guard leapt in through the hole and immediately found themselves facing a pack of snarling Orks, makeshift guns and rusted blades menacing them in all directions. Bailean leapt at the greenskins and swung his blade in an arc, the blue and white energy of the blade crackling as it struck an Ork across the chest. Bailean swung again and this time, he sliced off the top half of an Orks head, the energy from his weapon destroying most of it. He felt an Ork bolt slam into his power armor and he kicked out, the blow connecting with the Ork’s knee. The xeno went down and Bailean kicked out again, this time smashing the face. The battle inside the tank raged for another few brief moments as Astartes clashed with the Orks, blades and bullets flying. 
Bailean pulled his sword out of the tortured body of a dead Orkn he looked around. The Orks inside the vehicle had either fled or were dead where they stood. Bailean stepped over the breach in the hull and found Venal and the rest of Mortis standing inside a semi circle of bodies. Bailean was about to speak when he heard a deafening sound from the battle in front of them. Bailean looked over and saw a Warhound titan explode, its hull flying outwards as it was engulfed in flame. He scanned the battle field and saw the source of the attack. It was coming from a massive squad of Orks, many of them armed with something similar to a melta weapon. Bailean looked closer to the squad and saw him. Warlord Gaguhl, a massive Ork, his skin was so green it was almost black, he was wearing a great suit of cobbled armor and guns, his face hidden behind a great war helm. He carried a massive axe that pulsed with energy in his left hand and in his right, a large gun that appeared to have been made from several different guns. His whole body was coved in his grimy and rusted armor and there was a long pointed pole on his back bearing heads of enemies he had, no doubt, slain himself. Bailean had never felt fear since becoming a marine, he couldn’t it was that simple, but now he felt something that he speculated must be as close to fear as he could get. The sight of such a massive creature made him uncomfortable, the Ork had to be at least twelve feet tall. 
Bailean knew this was the moment, if he could kill the Warlord he could end this battle right now. He looked to his Brothers and spoke,
“We end this fight now, are you with me brothers?” the warriors nodded and Venal spoke,
“Although we are not of the same company, we are brothers. We will go with you to the end Captain.”
“Your aid is welcome brother Venal, now for the chapter, for Sangunius and for the Emperor!” Bailean charged forwards, his fellow Astartes close behind him. Bailean heard the Astartes behind him open fire and he saw a dozen Orks around Gaghul go down. The sudden devastating attack drew the Warlords attention and he looked towards the charging Marines. The massive Ork bellowed out some unintelligible order and the Orks turned their guns on the advancing Astartes. Bailean rolled out of the way just as a rocket propelled past him. He stood up and kept running towards the xeno menace. Bailean pulled his last grenade from his belt and lobbed it towards the horde. The grenade exploded seconds after impact and Bailean saw several Orks flung away by the explosion. Bailean was almost on the Orks now and he raised his sword to strike. He flung himself forwards as he felt the now familiar blood lust washing over him. He thrust out with his sword and felt it rip open the chest of an Ork. Bailean swiftly drew his sword from the Ork and he spun around, his cape whipping out. He sliced another Ork across the chest and felt some of the creature’s blood splatter his armor. He gracefully ducked a swing of an Ork axe and he slammed his remaining fist into the Orks chest, he felt the creatures thick bone break under the blow and he swung his sword under and severed the monster’s legs at the knees. 
He felt the rage covering him again and he let it well up inside of him as he struck blow after blow. He became completely at one with the sword, he became completely oblivious to what was going on around him and he knew only that he must kill every thing that stood in his way. He ducked and dove, lunged and parryied, swung and stabbed, all was a blur before his eyes as he fell deeper and deeper into the blackness. He felt the rage dissipating and he soon realized where he was, he saw that he was only meters from the Ork Warlord. He killed the few Orks that stood between him and his prey.
Bailean cleared the melee and stood face to face with Warlord Gaghul ‘Skullsmasha’. 
“’ello humie” Said the Ork in his deep gravely voice, “You come for a right and proper fight eh?”
“I’ve come to kill you Ork.”
“HAHA! The humie tinks he can beat me eh? The great Skullsmasha? Ill put your ‘ead on me pointy stick humie!”
“Well see about that you Xeno abomination.”
“You should show me some ‘spect humie.”
“To such as you?”
“Yes” said the giant Ork, “TO ME!” the Ork swung his mighty axe at Bailean, the energy of the blade crackling as it whipped through the air. Bailean was ready and blocked the blow, but was slightly jarred by the strength of the attack. Bailean pulled back from the Ork and lunged at the monster with his sword. The Ork side stepped and punched Bailean in the chest. Bailean flew several feet before landing hard on the ground. Bailean felt the breath escape from his lungs as he crashed into the dirt. The Ork ran at him, bellowing its tremendous war cry. Bailean rolled out of the way as the Ork brought down its axe. Bailean reached for his sword which had landed a few meters away from where he landed. He grabbed it and brought it up to block another attack from the Ork. Sparks showered Bailean and he managed to force the Ork off him and he stood up. He looked into the Orks helmet and saw two yellow eyes glaring at him. The Ork made as if to swing at Bailean but instead rasied his gun and shot. Bailean didn’t take the bait and he rolled to the side, avoiding the bullets. Despite the fact that he had dodged the bolts, the Ork warlord came at him, axe rasied. Bailean side stepped an attack and swung, his sword ripped open the Orks chest plate and Bailan saw dark blood run down the armor. The Ork growled and attacked. Bailean blocked the attack and brought his sword back up. He swung at the Orks arm. The warlord blocked the attack but Bailean’s sword managed to connect with the energy box that powered the weapons energy. The box exploded in a brilliant white and blue burst. Bailean was temporarily blinded by the explosion and in that moment Gaghul struck. Bailean felt the axe slam into his chest. He cried out in pain and he fell to the ground. Everything began to go dark as the severity of the wound overcame him.
He saw everything fade to blackness and he lost sight of the world around him. Then he heard a voice from somewhere beyond his sight. The voice was cool and it washed over him like water. 
“Bailean” it said, “Bailean.” Bailean looked around and saw from the shadows a tall figure appear. He was reathed in a golden light and he wore an ornate suit of golden armor underneath a red silk robe. He had long, blonde hair, carried a massive sword and most noticeably of all, he had a giant pair of feathered wings. He looked like an angel should, he was fair, noble and carried himself with the air of a great general.
“Bailean, my son.”
“My father Sangunius?” muttered Bailean.
“Yes, it is I. what are you doing here Bailean?”
“I do not know, the Ork Warlord has struck me down I think.”
“This I know” said Sangunius, taking a step forwards, “Why have you been bested my son?”
“The Ork is stronger than I my father.”
“No!” said Sangunius in a sudden burst of empathy, “he is not.”
“How is he not if he has laid me low like this?”
“Because, my son, he is impure, a foul xeno unworthy of your attentions.”
“He has defeated the army we brought here to destroy him and my brothers are outnumbered.”
“Not yet he hasn’t my son. You have one weapon left in your arsenal.”
“What is that father?”
“Your faith”
“Faith?”
“Yes my son, faith. If you have faith in yourself and in the Emperor you can never be beaten. Even in death you will triumph if your faith is strong and unwavering.” Bailean smiled as he realized that his father was right, but a sudden thought came to him.
“Why are you here father?”
“Because one of my greatest sons was in danger of passing into the void, and although I would be honored if you were to join me at the Emperor’s side, it is not yet your time. There is much you are yet meant to do Bailean. Although I know not what these tasks are, they will be done and you have yet many years of life left to you. I can foresee great honor in your future and many victories in great wars across the stars. And I see your death, one befitting a great Astartes warrior. You do the Blood Angels proud Bailean, you do me proud.”
“Father” asked Bailean, “what happened aboard the Vengeful Spirit?” Sangunius’s face became grave and he said,
“It was great confusion, and although I could tell you the events that led to my death, the time for that is not now.” Bailean nodded his asent and said,
“I will wait then, until my time has come.”
“Now go Bailean, do me justice and remember that we all must make sacrifices in our service to the Emperor and to humanity.”
“One last thing before I go father?”
“Yes my son?”
“Will you ever return to us?”
“That I cannot say, the Emperor’s will guides me and I cannot see his decisions that are yet so far off.” Bailean felt remorse at not knowing the fate of his father and turned around and began to walk towards the fading light.
“My son, have faith in the Emperor and remember this day, now go. Bring swift justice to the Xeno scum.” Bailean began jogging towards the tiny pin prick of light. He started running; Sangunius’s words still fresh in his mind. He felt his spirit energized as he neared the light. He saw the sky above the battle and he felt use of his limbs returning, he felt his body returning to him and he clenched his sword.
He felt his body and spirit reunite as the sounds of battle engulfed him again. He saw the Ork Warlord laughing triumphantly above him, standing over his fallen body. Bailean flew upwards and rammed his sword into the Ork’s stomach. The massive green monster howled with pain as the sword rammed all the way through his torso and out his back. Bailean pulled the sword out and slashed across the Orks left bicep. The Ork was still howling when Bialean struck again, this time cutting off the Ork’s left arm. Thick, black blood flowed from the wound as the arm fell limply to the ground. The Ork crumpled as his arm thudded to the ground. Bailean lunged out with his foot and smashed the Ork’s left knee cap. Gaghul crashed to the ground, blood still flowing freely from his wounds. Bailean strode forwards to face the Ork. He reached under the chin of his nemesis and tore off his helmet. The Ork was grimacing with pain, his sharp and jagged teeth sticking out from his jaw. Bailea raised his sword above his head and roared,
“IN THE NAME OF THE EMPEROR!” and with one mighty swing, he beheaded the great Ork.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Very good, few typing mistaked but still very good ^^


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks, im acctually trying to get a full length novel going using a few of the same characters, started it yesterday:biggrin:


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

nice three chapters, very entertaining


----------

